# [Wet Thumb Forum]-help out a fish head!!



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey fishheads,
My girlfriend entered this contest for a load of stuff on a whim and now we're finalists. This will give me more moolah for my aquariums... Anywho, vote for ian and rachel. Thanks so much!!!

vote here!!!


----------

